# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  فلسفة الحياة .......للرائع إيليا أبو ماضي

## صفاء عطاالله

أيّهذا الشّاكي وما بك داء 	كيف تغدو اذا غدوت عليلا؟
انّ شرّ الجناة في الأرض نفس 	تتوقّى، قبل الرّحيل ، الرّحيلا
وترى الشّوك في الورود ، وتعمى 	أن ترى فوقها النّدى إكليلا
هو عبء على الحياة ثقيل 	من يظنّ الحياة عبئا ثقيلا
والذي نفسه بغير جمال 	لا يرى في الوجود شيئا جميلا
ليس أشقى مّمن يرى العيش مرا 	ويظنّ اللّذات فيه فضولا
أحكم النّاس في الحياة أناس 	عللّوها فأحسنوا التّعليلا
فتمتّع بالصّبح ما دمت فيه 	لا تخف أن يزول حتى يزولا
وإذا ما أظلّ رأسك همّ 	قصّر البحث فيه كيلا يطولا
أدركت كنهها طيور الرّوابي 	فمن العار أن تظل جهولا
ما تراها_ والحقل ملك سواها 	تخذت فيه مسرحا ومقيلا
تتغنّى، والصّقر قد ملك الجوّ 	عليها ، والصائدون السّبيلا
تتغنّى، وقد رأت بعضها يؤخذ 	حيّا والبعض يقضي قتيلا
تتغنّى ، وعمرها بعض عام 	أفتبكي وقد تعيش طويلا؟
فهي فوق الغصون في الفجر تتلو 	سور الوجد والهوى ترتيلا
وهي طورا على الثرى واقعات 	تلقط الحبّ أو تجرّ الذيولا
كلّما أمسك الغصون سكون 	صفّقت الغصون حتى تميلا
فاذا ذهّب الأصيل الرّوابي 	وقفت فوقها تناجي الأصيلا
فأطلب اللّهو مثلما تطلب الأطيار 	عند الهجير ظلاّ ظليلا
وتعلّم حبّ الطلّيعة منها 	واترك القال للورى والقيلا
فالذي يتّقي العواذل يلقى 	كلّ حين في كلّ شخص عذولا
أنت للأرض أولا وأخيرا 	كنت ملكا أو كنت عبدا ذليلا
لا خلود تحت السّماء لحيّ 	فلماذا تراود المستحيلا ؟..
كلّ نجم إلى الأقوال ولكنّ 	آفة النّجم أن يخاف الأقولا
غاية الورد في الرّياض ذبول 	كن حكيما واسبق إليه الذبولا
وإذا ما وجدت في الأرض ظلاّ 	فتفيّأ به إلى أن يحولا
وتوقّع ، إذا السّماء اكفهرّت 	مطرا يحيي السهولا
قل لقوم يستنزفون المآقي 	هل شفيتم مع البكاء غليلا؟
ما أتينا إلى الحياة لنشقى 	فأريحوا ، أهل العقول، العقولا
كلّ من يجمع الهموم عليه 	أخذته الهموم أخذا وبيلا
كن هزارا في عشّه يتغنّى 	ومع الكبل لا يبالي الكبولا
لا غرابا يطارد الدّود في الأرض 	ويوما في اللّيل يبكي الطّلولا
كن غديرا يسير في الأرض رقراقا 	فيسقي من جانبيه الحقولا
تستحم النّجوم فيه ويلقى 	كلّ شخص وكلّ شيء مثيلا
لا وعاء يقيّد الماء حتى 	تستحل المياه فيه وحولا
كن مع الفجر نسمة توسع الأزهار 	شمّا وتارة تقبيلا
لا سموما من السّوافي اللّواتي 	تملأ الأرض في الظّلام عويلا
ومع اللّيل كوكبا يؤنس الغابات 	والنّهر والرّبى والسّهولا
لا دجى يكره العوالم والنّاس 	فيلقي على الجميع سدولا
أيّهذا الشّاكي وما بك داء 	كن جميلا تر الوجود جميلا
 :Withlove:

----------


## رحيمة

*الله يعطيكـِ العافيه يارب
*

----------


## كريم ممدوح

جميييييييييييييييييييييل

----------

